# 'BLACK MAMBA' spawn



## josbetta (May 17, 2017)

Hi all,

What kind of bettas which will produce 'BLACK MAMBA' :










:grin2:

thanks


----------



## NyanRose (Oct 19, 2016)

holy crap that is a beautiful fish o.o


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

My guess is: black x black dragon. 

You want black with some dragon influence. Otherwise color bleed will be more irid than white.


----------



## josbetta (May 17, 2017)

indjo said:


> My guess is: black x black dragon.
> 
> You want black with some dragon influence. Otherwise color bleed will be more irid than white.


yes, black with some dragon influence and no irid.

but someone here breed : black x black dragon = black betta with irid. how to remove the irid color?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

All black usually carry irids. Black dragons carry irids too. Thus black x black dragon will produce orchd patterns. (I too got this result from such cross). I am assuming You need to keep breeding the most black with the most dragon scales to obtain "dragon scaled black". Eventually you should create the above pattern.


----------

